# Yay! I finally got Louis today!



## Elky (Jun 6, 2011)

So, my mum decided she wanted to go with me to get Louis, so the two of us drove a total of 16 hours down to Florida and back to get him. =)

He's so adorable! I snapped a few pictures when I got him and after I got home and before I put him in his cage. I'm so happy to finally have him after months of research and finding a breeder/baby I liked.

Here are some images (all linked from photobucket):

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa387/actingcats/wheeelouis.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa387/actingcats/CIMG2733.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa387/actingcats/CIMG2734.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations!

Now...MORE PICTURES!!!!

Such a looker!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, he's adorable!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Such big ears!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a cutie!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I absolutely love his big ears and "blonde" coloring! What a cute little one  

I think we all are looking forward to more pictures! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Louis is soo adorable!!! so teeny tiny! I love the blondie hedgies!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh goodness! His coloring is sooo pretty. Congratulations and I second the more pictures comment!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is beautiful.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an angel!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, he's so cute! I love him! Congrats!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a precious little guy!!! So cute!n


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

*squeals* so cute!!!


----------



## Elky (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments, guys! I think you all may have inflated his ego just a *little* too much. lol
I stopped after work and got him some mealies today. I fed him a few and he absolutely loves them. He gobbled them up and then spent the next few minutes looking for more! I didn't get a picture of him eating them, but I did take a few more pictures. =)

Sorry for the bad quality. My camera doesn't exactly appreciate the dim light. lol

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa387/actingcats/CIMG2748.jpg
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa387/actingcats/CIMG2744.jpg
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa387/actingcats/CIMG2748.jpg


----------

